# Gaming Downunder?



## damned (Apr 2, 2011)

any aussies (kiwis and others somewhere around +8/9/10/11/12 tz) out there interested in starting up an ONLINE game/campaign on fri/sat or sun nights after 8pm sydney time?
i have limited time availability and havent played in a long time
i would like to use fantasy grounds and teamspeak
sessions would be 3 or 4 hours
im thinking dnd3.5, pathfinder or castles and crusades


----------



## MinistryOfGame (Apr 2, 2011)

G'day fellow Aussie!  Hope you're able to get your game on.

Feel free to check out my recent post - we've got a gaming club over in St Ives on Tuesday nights, if you're interested!


----------

